# The rookie



## Vaseeel (Sep 8, 2017)

So I've never worked a day in an actual kitchen and Im starting a catering company.

Don't get me wrong. I love cooking and do all the cooking in my house. My wife loves it.

But I've never worked in a commercial kitchen. 

I've never made a meal for more than 8ish people. And do 90% of my cooking for 2-4 people.

Anyways my father in law has owned his own restaurant for 30+ and actually sold it a couple years ago. He's the type of guy who can't just sit and retire. He's been 'retired' for about 1.5 years now.

An opportunity came up because a new banquet room was built in town and they asked him to run it and ask me to run the business side of it and the eventual hopes of taking over the kitchen as well.

I've done a few events in the past as a helper. A couple catered weddings and those festival tent booths things.

Im very excited and eager to learn about catering for 100+. The biggest thing I've noticed so far was prep. Every day should be preparation/sourcing food for event day, pretty much. What tips can you guys give me here?

Also, another thing I completely ignored was dishware. Which is what brought me to this forum, actually.

I started thinking about fresh cut fries as a wedding late night snack. And then started thinking about what to put them in. I've seen some cool ideas online. But I didn't see any place to discuss it.

Now that I've introduced myself my question is:

Has anyone here ever catered fresh cut fries or had a 'fry' bar or anything of that nature?


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

My best advice is for you to find a mentor, or maybe a retired caterer to help you get started. If you have never prepped food for 100+ before, there is a LOT to learn and its best learned "hands on." And before that even starts you need to contact your local health department to learn your food safety and get certified. The last thing you want to do is get 100+ people sick because that will be the end of your business. Catering is profitable and rewarding, but there is really a lot to learn. Too much to even list here in this forum


----------



## Shirlie Lynn (Sep 19, 2017)

I honestly was so nervous and overwhelmed for you reading your post. Forget the fries for now and follow jeffcaters advice. Awesome that you are so willing to learn!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are going to the trouble of hand cutting a bus tub or 2 of fries you need to make those the best damn fries that those sheeple have ever eaten.
Leave to soak in cold water then drain and pat dry (like BONE dry) and use good/great oil and a finishing salt.
Then set up an action station and hope no one gets too drunk and falls into it.
I have seen it all and that particular event was FUBAR after we had to call 911.

mimi


----------



## Vaseeel (Sep 8, 2017)

Hahah great event that one was I bet.

What kind of potatoes did you guys use?


----------



## Vaseeel (Sep 8, 2017)

And thanks everyone. I'll update you along the way I guess.

We have about three 125+ guests events coming up. 

Im in the process of getting dishware and platters and what not. 

Any recommendations there?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Vaseeel said:


> And thanks everyone. I'll update you along the way I guess.
> 
> We have about three 125+ guests events coming up.
> 
> ...


My advice is to rent and start buying the table crockery as you reinvest the profits.
If for some reason this whole catering thing doesn't work out you will never be able to recoup your investment on those particular items.
Even if you never opened the box.... the market won't bear any more than maybe 50% depending on how bad someone wants to take them off of your hands.
Plus by renting you can "test drive" different patterns.
Just IME.

mimi


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

yeah i would go slow
try and play in someone elses sand pit if you can before spending your own coin.


----------

